# a question about donors



## phantom831 (Nov 22, 2005)

because i have had a message removed already because they thought i was advertising for a donor i thought i would re-word my message
i was actually asking people for advice on how to find donors for me and my partner and if anyone could tell me the best way to do so.so if anyone has any advice or guidance i would greatly appreciate it please.
thank you

*please dont remove this message i am only looking for advice and help, have a bit of compation please!!!*


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi

The best way is to go to a HFEA registered clinic.

This is far way the best and safest option as all donors are screened for infection etc... 

GOOD LUCK!

Jules x


----------



## phantom831 (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you for your reply and i appreciate the advice, i have been to the hfea web site and in contact with then and found that the waiting list is far to long and i was advised to seek out my own egg donor for ivf, which i am doing, i have a specialist ready and waiting but just needed some advice from someone who might know a quicker way, thank you once again


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry I didn't realise you were looking for an egg donor. I only know, from experience, about donor sperm.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope that someone else has some worthy advice for you.

Jules xxxxxxxx


----------



## phantom831 (Nov 22, 2005)

not a problem and thank you for your coments, i do realise i didnt explain my self very well but that was because i was refused a message when i went into it to much, sorry for the confusion and thank you once again


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there

When I was looking for a donor I had the NGDT posters and then had some of my own made up. I asked friends and family to put one up at their workplace or gym, doctors surgery, creche, nurseries etc. A friend is a nurse and he put one up in the nurses home. Also I put ads in the local paper and in a glossy magazine. I must warn you that all of this didn't come cheap but I figured it would be worth the investment if I found a donor.

I created a web-site - you can see it at www.egg-gift.com and if this posting is modified to remove the web site address I will put it in a private message for you. I can e-mail you a PDF file of th poster I had made, if you'd like to use it as a template? Send me a private message with your e-mail address and I'll send you a file.

You can contact the NGDT on 0845 226 9193 and ask their advice.

As it happens I have found a donor. After talking about my experiences and wishes at a party a lady I was talking to was struck my our plight and is donating direct to me. You might also consider that if you can bring a donor to the clinic to donate on your behlaf then you might jump to the top of the waiting list.

I wish you luck in your search and hope you find a donor angel to help make your dreams come true

Ginger xxx

Admin was asked to comment on this thread - and I can confirm that I am happy for its link to be here.

Tony
x


----------



## phantom831 (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you for your reply it is a shame there are not more people like yourself, good help and advice is very hard to come by. thank you for the e-mail and i will look into doing a version of it for myself.
thank you once again and good luck in your future

Steve


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

there is a web site  for egg donors etc i cant remember what its called im sure someone can help you ... im a donor myself  ..
it can be a long process tests etc .. and finding a match ... if noone can help you try typing donor eggs / egg share on  google or some search engine .. sorry i cant help but ive not got my info with me .. or i could of gave you the web site ... i will try to fish it out ..


----------

